# Converters in wood burning stoves



## KCGreg (Oct 20, 2009)

I was reading on one of the many survival blogs that I keep up on everyday and a guy who was a tech for one of the large manufacturers was offering advice on how to select the best stove to help cut utility costs this winter. Here is the complete quote: 

"Catalytic Stoves – The king of wood stoves
A catalytic stove utilizes what is called a “Catalytic Combustor”. This combustor is similar to the catalytic combustor (converter) in a cars exhaust system. Its’ size can differ, but usually is 7” round, 7 x 9 oval, or rectangular, and about 2” thick. The combustor is a ceramic or stainless steel honeycomb on which is coated a catalyst. The catalyst may be a combination of one or more precious metals, including the following: platinum, palladium, rhodium and cerium. The catalyst chemically lowers the combustion temperature of the smoke from a wood fire, thereby allowing more smoke to burn, resulting in higher efficiency, and less creosote buildup. The active operating range is approximately 700-to-1,400 deg. F. The unit will glow red around 1,000+ deg., but is operating properly as long as it is in the active range. Catalytic Stoves come with a “Cat Thermometer” When operating properly; all that should be exiting the chimney is a white, steamy plume."quoted from Kevin K. on survivalblog.com

I thought this was interesting enough to share. It would be worth a visit or at least a phone call to some of your local sales and service stores around your town, you could probably pick them up pretty cheap. I know there are at least half a dozen around here that will be getting a visit from me


----------



## qst42know (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not convinced catalytic converters would last very long. Trees can accumulate significant levels of heavy metals, that would quickly contaminate a catalyst.

http://www.umaine.edu/mafes/elec_pubs/techbulletins/tb195-wcolor.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 21, 2009)

A wood heater made from soapstone is the best you can buy 3 hours burn time 20 hours heat, I have a large soapstone that I put in top of the wood heater for a couple of hours then wrap this in a towel as an all night bed warmer.


----------



## butcher (Oct 24, 2009)

is the wood stove catalytic removeable to clean, as sooty as wood stoves get from creosote seems would clog far to easily, especially if using soft or damp wood and without a hot burn. maybe people would pay us to remove them, as they may prove to create more problems than they solve.

what could be more natural than burning wood?


----------

